
'Tibetans and Uyghurs not accepted': Apple supplier probes hiring discrimination - ilamont
https://www.inkstonenews.com/tech/foxconn-distances-itself-discriminatory-recruitment-agency/article/3001119
======
yorwba
They claim that it was an "unauthorized recruitment agency", but searching for
the text from the image turns up plenty of results from 2015, such as
[http://www.sohu.com/a/27959735_233585](http://www.sohu.com/a/27959735_233585)
with exactly the same wording. So if it's unauthorized, then it's been going
on for quite a while without anyone complaining.

My best guess for why it's included with the job requirements (rather than
quietly filtering out people with non-Han names) is that they want to signal
to workers that they won't be working together with minority peoples.

~~~
LorenPechtel
Agreed. I have a bunch of Han relatives over there and they worry about travel
into non-Han areas of China.

~~~
rqs
I think that's because of some rumours saying that they are
barbarous/unreasonable.

And if you combine that with the rule of "Play safe", you get a bunch of
externally-acquired stereotypers.

The thing make it even worse is that, in China, you don't meet normal Tibetans
and Uyghurs every day. Many Han people get their first impression of
Tibetans/Uyghurs from the those fake ones who trying to sell scam medicine and
food.

The government did almost nothing to those fakers. What they could do?
Confiscate them could result some distorted news and even more rumours. And if
the administration got unlucky and confiscated the real deal, then that will
be really really bad for them.

BTW, the company can be sued for such discrimination. But it's FoxConn, the
Sweatshop of IT industry, maybe it just simply too unworthy to do so.

------
hutzlibu
And now they stop doing so openly, but very likely continue the same practice.

------
dmitriid
By “Apple supplier” they surely mean “Apple, Amazon, Google, Microsoft,
Samsung, and the rest of the world supplier”?

------
threatofrain
This is unlikely because employers think factory labor is unsuitable for
Tibetans or Uyghurs, but instead due to how the nation they're situated in
thinks of them.

~~~
org3432
Do you know why they think they're unsuitable?

~~~
ASalazarMX
He meant they're rejected by their ethnicity, regardless of their suitability.

~~~
org3432
Right, but what's the opinion of their ethnicity I wonder.

